# dressing up a floater



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm wondering if I take a Floating jig head and skirt it, if I would have a nice light floating fly fishing lure?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't see why it wouldn't work well. Try it and post some pictures and share your results.


----------

